# Duck and goose calls



## goosetamer (Feb 25, 2017)

Havn't been on here much lately but thought Id share some pics of recent calls. They are all duck and goose calls. Some of the wood did come from here. Sorry for so many pictures.
Thanks for looking
Birch goose call




Maple Burl hybrid duck call 


Camphor Burl flute with ABW caps


 
Red YCB goose call w/blue YCB caps



DIW duck call



Cholla cactus duck call



Ambonya burl duck goose set with brass inlay



Red cedar hand checkered duck call



Maple Burl goose with acrylic insert



Buckeye Burl hybrid duck goose set with black canvas Micarta inserts

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 9 | Way Cool 3


----------



## The100road (Feb 25, 2017)

Wow.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## MEB02 (Feb 25, 2017)

Nice work

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Jim Beam (Feb 25, 2017)

amazing!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 25, 2017)

Beautiful work Levi!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## jasonb (Feb 25, 2017)

All of the above! Can you share the finish you applied?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## goosetamer (Feb 25, 2017)

@jasonb everything but the checkered is a CA finish.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Ray D (Feb 25, 2017)

Beautiful work. I think the birch pair are my favorites.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Feb 25, 2017)

Levi - Good to see you back. Those are some amazing looking calls. The passion shows in the workmanship. The checkered one is a clear standout for me. If you get the time would you consider doing a tutorial or build thread in the classroom ?

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## goosetamer (Feb 25, 2017)

@NYWoodturner, what kind of tutorial are you looking and Id be more than happy yet to make something up.


----------



## goosetamer (Feb 25, 2017)

I handcut all my own Toneboards for duck calls and guts for my goose calls. The goose flute and amboyna goose call actually have DIW guts.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2


----------



## NYWoodturner (Feb 25, 2017)

goosetamer said:


> @NYWoodturner, what kind of tutorial are you looking and Id be more than happy yet to make something up.



The checkering. That just blows my mind. Especially with the transitions in pattern mid-field. Just excellent work.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## goosetamer (Feb 25, 2017)

NYWoodturner said:


> The checkering. That just blows my mind. Especially with the transitions in pattern mid-field. Just excellent work.


I will see what I can do, that is actually only my third checkered call so I'm no expert lol!

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Jason Needham (Feb 26, 2017)

I saw the Cholla Cactus Call up in Nashville last weekend. Nice call!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Feb 26, 2017)

Top Shelf calls Levi!! Great job They all look great but that DIW really draws your eyes into it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 26, 2017)

Whoa....now those are some great looking calls. Nicely done sir....nicely done....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

